# Jr Gent and Gent feeds



## RDH79 (Sep 28, 2020)

Looking for someone that sells the feeds and housings for the Je Gent and Gent.
Already called Crafts Supply with no luck.


----------



## EricRN (Sep 28, 2020)

RDH79 said:


> Looking for someone that sells the feeds and housings for the Je Gent and Gent.
> Already called Crafts Supply with no luck.


Beaufort Ink sells Bocks that will fit both.  Select the kit housing.  You have to order from England, but they come pretty fast.  Shippings not too bad and prices aren’t horrendous even with the exchange rate.


----------



## ramaroodle (Sep 28, 2020)

Try Tim @ Woodin Whimsies or Ed @ Exotic Blanks.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 4, 2020)

classicnib.com


----------

